

An open source status page system, for everyone - tvvocold
https://cachethq.io/

======
watson
Why would it make sense to have a "Download from Github" button instead of a
"View me on GitHub" button or something?

It of cause makes sense for closed source software, but being open source it
invites in people who at the very least want to read the `README.md`, star the
repo and most likely want to have a look at the source code.

I kind of panicked when the download button actually downloaded - I was like
"hey stop! wait a sec! I want to check out the code first" \- maybe it's just
me ;)

~~~
jbrooksuk
Heh, sorry. I should change this, for sure.

~~~
jbrooksuk
Thanks to a kind soul this is now done!

------
wongarsu
It does look good, but how well does it hold up under load? When the main
service goes down the status page will get a huge load spike, and it's
probably not hosted on your best hardware.

The demo page doesn't look cachable: a "Cache-Control: no-cache" header, no
ETag or Last-Modified headers. It's obvious that they don't want stale pages
in a cache, but why not take advantage of a simple Last-Modified to remove
most traffic from people refreshing every few seconds?

~~~
mrmondo
I know first hand that Cachet has been under heavy development of late and
James was having some issues with caching giving false positives so I wouldn't
be surprised if he just needs to revisit caching in general now thy the code
base is stable. I've been running it in docker containers and I can tell you
it's _very_ quick.

~~~
jbrooksuk
Hey Sam, you're absolutely right here.

We've struggled a lot with caching under CloudFlare and have an open issue to
fix the headers - something I'll be looking at very soon!

------
jpswade
I really like the look and feel of this project.

It's great to see Stoke-on-Trent represented in the startup arena.

As I'm really keen to see more local jobs and affluence, my comment would be,
there's nothing about how the project will be sustained financially, no
payment plans or premium support.

Look forward to seeing more about this at Staffs Web Meetup.

~~~
jbrooksuk
Also jpswade, I spoke about Cachet at Staffs Web Meetup in March. Did you miss
it?

~~~
jpswade
Ah, I must have missed it. My mistake.

Catch you next time.

~~~
jbrooksuk
Don't worry, it's been recorded :)

Did you see my talk on Depression & Anxiety?

------
anarcat
i have been testing this tool for a few weeks now and we are deploying it in
production now. the biggest problem that remains for us is the lack of
integration with Twitter (on which we still need to do manual updates) and
lack of caching which makes the application not as available as it could.

that said it's pretty much the _only_ free alternative out there, so it's a
welcome and refreshing change. props up to the devs too that have been _very_
fast and responsive on github, fixing issues, bugs and suggestions on the same
day sometimes. a rare breed.

~~~
adamcooke
There's also Staytus ([http://staytus.co](http://staytus.co)) which is free
but it also doesn't have Twitter integration yet :)

(Disclaimer: I wrote Statytus)

~~~
jbrooksuk
Upvote for Staytus! :)

------
andrea_sdl
Seems interesting but I wonder how does it checks the various part of the
application for its availability.

Documentation is still draft.

Does anyone have some more detail about the required steps to integrate the
checks?

~~~
rgbrenner
[https://github.com/cachethq/Cachet](https://github.com/cachethq/Cachet)

 _What Cachet is not

Here is a list of things that Cachet is not or does not do:

1\. It does not monitor your services. It works only as a way to display the
status of your services. However, Cachet is able to receive updates from
third-party services via its API.

2\. It does not work on a plugin system. There are no monitoring services to
extend._

~~~
andrea_sdl
Thanks for pointing this out, I didn't read it.

So basically we need both Cachet for displaying the status and another tool to
check it (it wouldn't be very good if the tool was on the app itself otherwise
it might not be effective when it's truly needed).

I was hoping to have both in one place (the monitoring and the status), is
there a "cachet-ready" system?

~~~
jbrooksuk
Also from the Readme (at the bottom)
[https://github.com/cachethq/Cachet#addons](https://github.com/cachethq/Cachet#addons)

------
ynak
I'm curious about how large companies manage their status pages. Are they
running dedicated servers, internet access lines and DNS etc... for only
indicating service status? What happens if status pages go down. Is there a
status page of status page?

~~~
jusben1369
We use StatusPage.io at Spreedly. They're a YC startup and seem to be gaining
traction with enterprises.

~~~
possibilistic
Does StatusPage do anything that this software doesn't? Just curious, because
I was thinking about setting up some form of simple monitoring, but I haven't
as of yet investigated any of the solutions in this space. (Forgive me for not
checking their homepage; I'd honestly prefer some anecdotal opinion.)

If the two are on par feature-wise, I suppose it comes down to the cost
savings of maintaining your own versus the time savings of outsourcing the
problem to someone else. It might be nice just to forget about monitoring
maintenance.

~~~
jorts
Considering statuspage.io is set up in redundant data centers and has all the
bells and whistles that you need, building and maintaining your own seems less
and less desirable to me.

------
gingerlime
Looks really nice. Curious about the license terms and the change from MIT to
"Easier licensing terms"[0] ... What does the change mean in practice and why
was it changed from MIT?

[0][https://github.com/cachethq/Cachet/commit/5043a86b80080e92ae...](https://github.com/cachethq/Cachet/commit/5043a86b80080e92ae718d657a33b66520ad84a0#diff-9879d6db96fd29134fc802214163b95a)

------
polskibus
One remark to the demo. When you click a circle, a popup shows but its
position is outside browser window in my android's chrome. Otherwise, pretty
neat!

~~~
jbrooksuk
Heh, we need to sort that out. Sorry :)

------
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8819701](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8819701)

~~~
jbrooksuk
I know, I can't believe we've made front page, again!

------
iancarroll
I've setup Catchet and it was nice - unfortunately the dashboard isn't
actually documented so it's mainly trial and error.

~~~
jbrooksuk
Hopefully it's fairly straightforward. If not, then I do apologise.
Documentation has been focused on the API for now because that's what most of
our current user base is looking for.

~~~
iancarroll
It was, but it took some experimenting to see how to do some things. I
understand though - it's a great product overall.

~~~
jbrooksuk
Thanking you, kindly!

------
scandox
Into the timeline for prosperity? Call the sub-editor!

